# Staritng to plan my PCD with a trip back to Philadelphia - suggestions welcome!



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't have a confirmation yet but according to my CA I should be getting the car in early March and after doing extensive research over here (reading other posters' stories, PCD wiki, etc.) I am definitely in for a PCD! 

I will be driving the car back to Philly and I would love to hear from others, especially those who did a similar drive back somewhere to East Coast NJ/NY/PA area. Mainly looking for tips about best roads to take, most scenic drives on the way, nicest towns/cities to visit. Any comments/suggestions are appreciated as I am in very early stages of planning. 

From other posts here I already know a typical delivery day ends at around 3:30pm. My plan is to drive for about three/four hours, stay somewhere overnight and drive the rest of the way the next day. I won't be rushing back home, I want to take my time and see as much as possible on the way.

So excited for the whole experience!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The blue ridge parkway is available if you drive north to Ashville. It will take you up into Virginia. The speed limit is 45mph or less so it is not the quick way. It is a very scenic route with lots of stopping for pictures opportunities. At near 45 mph it is not a challenging drive at all. There are turns but they are gradual. If you google "blue ridge parkway" you can get a free map with recommendations of places to stop along the way. If you have more time, you could go south in North Carolina a bit to the "tail of the dragon". It's a much more fun drive but quite short. There are scenic and fun to drive roads you can take on the way there. And you can pick up the south end of the BRP close to the tail of the dragon. Googling "tail of the dragon" will get you more information including a free map of the scenic roads in North Carolina.

If it fits your schedule, I stayed at the Osceola Mill B&B and really enjoyed it. It is an old converted mill with about 6 nice rooms and a restaurant on the first floor. It's less than 5 miles off the BRP and the road that takes you there starts out as a bit of a drivers road. It's hard to get to the speed limit and stay on the road, in other words.


----------



## DavidM1975 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great suggestions, thanks so much! I was hoping for something exactly like this!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If the weather is decent, consider driving the "Tail of the Dragon". It starts in western NC and heads into Tennessee. A bit of a detour but well worth it if the weather cooperates. You can then head east and pick up the parkway around Asheville. The parkway continues north as Skyline Drive and terminates in Front Royal, VA. You can then hop on US 11N and continue north paralleling I81 into PA where you can either take the PA turnpike to Philly or perhaps drive the Lincoln Highway, US30, if you want to see a bit of Americana as it passes through many towns and small cities between Chambersburg and the suburbs of Philly.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm doing a similar trip (Lehigh valley) in ~July. I'm planning on going north to Asheville, hitting the blue ridge parkway and staying the night in Roanoke. From there traveling the remainder of the parkway and then picking up highway 81 N.


----------



## Pizzamonkey676 (May 17, 2012)

DavidM1975 said:


> Great suggestions, thanks so much! I was hoping for something exactly like this!


Was wondering what you ended up doing.... I am doing PCD in September from Philly also. Did you do Tail of the Dragon, Moonshiners or any others? Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Arasirsul (Mar 2, 2013)

Pizzamonkey676 said:


> Was wondering what you ended up doing.... I am doing PCD in September from Philly also. Did you do Tail of the Dragon, Moonshiners or any others? Any tips or suggestions?


I did the Tail of the Dragon taking my car back home from the PCD. Honestly, the roads getting there and leading away are better than the Gap itself-- sure, there may not be as many curves over such a small number of miles, but there's also a smaller chance of someone in front of you and fewer folks trying to sell you a photograph like you're on Space Mountain or something.

I'm not saying "Don't bother", though. It's kinda worth doing these days just for the spectacle. Watching all the other nice pieces of machinery hope they'll get a nice drive through the Gap is a whole lot of fun.

My favorite road on that trip was either US 129 (which is the road that goes through Deal's Gap) after it met up with US 19 or US 58 through the Grayson Highlands.

Even keeping the needle on the left-hand side of the tachometer during the break-in period, these roads are well worth doing.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Arasirsul said:


> I did the Tail of the Dragon taking my car back home from the PCD. Honestly, the roads getting there and leading away are better than the Gap itself-- sure, there may not be as many curves over such a small number of miles, but there's also a smaller chance of someone in front of you and fewer folks trying to sell you a photograph like you're on Space Mountain or something.
> 
> I'm not saying "Don't bother", though. It's kinda worth doing these days just for the spectacle. Watching all the other nice pieces of machinery hope they'll get a nice drive through the Gap is a whole lot of fun.
> 
> ...


I will be doing my PCD on 5/20, my birthday...Definitely returning via the Blue Ridge Parkway/Skyline Drive. Giving serious consideration to checking out the Tail of the Dragon, which I have heard good things about from a motorcycle riding friend. Was thinking of heading there directly from PC. How long should it take? where is a good place to stay the first night? Any other hotel/B&B recommendations for the northern part of the Skyline Drive....


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Congrats !!*



watever said:


> I will be doing my PCD on 5/20, my birthday...Definitely returning via the Blue Ridge Parkway/Skyline Drive. Giving serious consideration to checking out the Tail of the Dragon, which I have heard good things about from a motorcycle riding friend. Was thinking of heading there directly from PC. How long should it take? where is a good place to stay the first night? Any other hotel/B&B recommendations for the northern part of the Skyline Drive....


Have a fabulous time. We did our PCD 10/2012. Still seems like yesterday . 1st Class from the 
Moment you are picked up in a new X5 or 6 Series Grand Coupe , to the Performance Driving & 
The presentation of your new BMW. Enjoy. & share lots of pictures , & or video of your upcoming experience . :bigpimp::thumbup:


----------

